# Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)



## dial12345 (Jun 5, 2008)

we have installed a sapphire radeon graphics card 1650 series but my computer has in its words Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43) can any one help


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Update the video driver.
First - remove the ATI software installed. Instructions (737-20561): https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894
Download and install the latest driver: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista32/common-vista32
Installation instructions (737-20429): https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894


----------

